# Makeup Books



## (:KrIsTy:) (Aug 17, 2008)

Is there any books people read during their makeup courses that were really helpfull?

Thanks


----------



## kbentz21 (Aug 28, 2008)

I loved Face Forward by Kevyn Aucion.. anything he's touched actually is golden..


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 28, 2008)

definitely any Kevyn Aucoin book that you can get ahold of - Making Faces & Face Forward. 
A few others to check out:
5 Minute Face - Carmindy
Sephora _The Ulitmate Guide To..._
Makeup Your Mind - Francois Nars

******i just discovered a really AMAZING book that came out this year:
it's by Australian Makeup Artist, Rae Morris. she has won the "Australian Makeup Artist of the Year" award 4 times. her book is called _Makeup The Ultimate Guide_.


----------



## crissy22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kbentz21* 

 
_I loved Face Forward by Kevyn Aucion.. anything he's touched actually is golden.._

 
That's like the bible!!!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 22, 2008)

Second Rae Morris - Makeup, The Ultimate Guide. Its frickin' AWESOME!!!


----------



## aeni (Oct 22, 2008)

Corson, some different anatomy and sculpting books.  My favorite though was yard sale finds of old makeup look-books.


----------



## dominicana90 (Oct 24, 2008)

I just bought the makeup artist handbook by gretchen davis and mindy hall.  It has lighting and color stuff that I hfound realy helpful for photography.  I agree on the Nars book.  I looked through it once then I couldn't find it again.  I'm going to try and order it online soon.  I also checked out eye candy bylinda mason.  I really like that the pictures are not photoshop.  i want to get face foward too  I hear alot of good things about it.  i thought I had it but i have making faces


----------



## SwtSolace (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kbentz21* 

 
_I loved Face Forward by Kevyn Aucion.. anything he's touched actually is golden.._

 
So right about Face Forward... my bible though is "make up your mind" by Francois Nars.. This book is so priceless! I think you can find it at most Borders and Barnes & Nobles.. OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the book is unbelievable.. you just have to see it...

I also recommend IMAN's "The beauty of color" it help with a wider range of skin tones.. =D


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Nov 6, 2008)

Make-up artistry by Julia Conway has been recommended to me many a time, my course tutors always put it in the "reasearch materials" sections of our assignment briefs too. It should be available in most large city libraries.


----------



## rebekah (Nov 18, 2008)

You Are Makeup check out my makeup book recommendations! I also have several images of looks from NARS's book


----------



## makeupbydeidra (Dec 10, 2008)

I've gotten a couple of makeup books and I've been disappointed because while they have pics of makeovers, they don't have any detail on the steps taken to achieve the look, or product recommendations. I'll definitely have to take a look at these and see if they help me.


----------



## hwilson18 (Jan 29, 2009)

Robert Jones is an author I've loved...I have the book Makeup Makeovers and its great...I was having a hard time finding good makeup books until this post (all the ones I can find are dated 1999 or before...which is really no help outside of basics).


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Feb 24, 2009)

ANYTHING by Kevyn Aucion is seriously AMAZING. so so so so soooooo helpful. also, ultiate makeovers by robert jones, and bobbi brown's new book..i forget what it's called >__< sorry!


----------



## metal_romantic (Mar 31, 2009)

I love Eve Pearl's book, "Plastic Surgery Without the Surgery". It focuses on fixing "flaws" with makeup and the results are amazing! She's the artist from the Be-You_Tified episodes on youtube with "EnKore".
Robert Jones' book, "Makeup Makeovers" is also great. He has a bridal book too, which I am looking forward to checking out.


----------



## Ciara (Mar 31, 2009)

Make-Up Designory's Beauty Make-up, written by Yvonne Hawker

Beauty Text Book


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 24, 2009)

I have *Kevyn aucoin's "making faces"* and that is a great book, you really  need to check out *Way Bandy's "Designing your face". *Its awesome, it was written in the 70's and there are no photos in it, only illustrations and concise instructions. The info in there is still used by the top MUAs today. Its also really cheap and you can get it on Amazon.


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Apr 24, 2009)

I love Kevyn Aucoin!!!


----------



## User38 (Apr 24, 2009)

Best books:  Kevin Aucoyn Making Faces as well as his others.. also Way Bandy.. these guys were the masters!


----------



## mae13 (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Second Rae Morris - Makeup, The Ultimate Guide. Its frickin' AWESOME!!!_

 
I really liked the final shots and some of the advice in the book, but the 'progress' shots made me NUTS. The author is of the do-eyes-first-to-clean-up-fallout-before-base school of application, which is fine. But OMG, the pictures showed so much fallout it was like she was throwing the pigment at her models, like those painters that fling paint at a canvas. I don't know if it was a deliberate aesthetic choice to make the photos look more interesting, but the result was so distracting - I couldn't help thinking that no matter how pretty the final shot was, this artist was just inept.


----------



## metal_romantic (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_I really liked the final shots and some of the advice in the book, but the 'progress' shots made me NUTS. The author is of the do-eyes-first-to-clean-up-fallout-before-base school of application, which is fine. But OMG, the pictures showed so much fallout it was like she was throwing the pigment at her models, like those painters that fling paint at a canvas. I don't know if it was a deliberate aesthetic choice to make the photos look more interesting, but the result was so distracting - I couldn't help thinking that no matter how pretty the final shot was, this artist was just inept._

 
I agree. I have the book, and while there is some really useful information in there, I found the book to be... so-so overall.


----------



## metal_romantic (May 13, 2009)

I received an excellent book in the mail today. Have just started to look through it. It's called "The Complete Make-Up Artist: Working in Film, Fashion, Television and Theatre" by Penny Delamar.

Amazon.com: The Complete Make-Up Artist : Working in Film, Television, and Theatre: Penny Delamar: Books


----------



## Lizzie (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominicana90* 

 
_I just bought the makeup artist handbook by gretchen davis and mindy hall.  I_

 
I LOVE this book.
It's a must read.  And re-read.

It touches on a little bit of everything from anatomy to beauty makeup to fake hair & stage makeup to things to have in your kit.


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 8, 2009)

Ciara has mentioned Makeup Designory's textbooks and I have to second her. I just got the one for beauty makeup and it explained a lot more about undertones than any other book out there, stuff that would normally take months to learn. I'm still reading it, but so far, it's an excellent book.


----------



## almmaaa (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_Ciara has mentioned Makeup Designory's textbooks and I have to second her. I just got the one for beauty makeup and it explained a lot more about undertones than any other book out there, stuff that would normally take months to learn. I'm still reading it, but so far, it's an excellent book._

 
Is the book titled Make-Up Designory's Beauty Make Up by Yvonne Hawker? 

Thanks, I would love to purchase one!!!!


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_Is the book titled Make-Up Designory's Beauty Make Up by Yvonne Hawker? 

Thanks, I would love to purchase one!!!!_

 
yup. It has no pictures in it, only drawn images, I've noticed for myself that I learn more from books like that. You'll still have to do some investigation on your own, but it definately helps with undertones, basic color theory, blush application and is quite detailed on different eye shapes. 

off thread: also get their brushes, they're good.


----------

